# Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie :)



## Optik210 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo , Liebe Angler Freunde  

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt komme aus nrw und arbeite bei der Deutschen Post , als FKEP (Postbote) ! 

Seit 2 Monaten gehe ich regelmäßig an einem Teich Angeln , der liegt direkt an einer AutoBahn !

Ich habe mir das nötige wissen wie man eine Angel fertig macht selbst bei gebracht  !

Aber ich habe bisher nur 2 mal eine Forelle gefangen + 3 RotAugen !

Ich zähl mal mein equiptment auf :
4 Teleskop ruten , 4 Rollen mit Forellen Schnur (wurde mir gesagt ) 4 Schwimmer alla c.a 4-5 g. , 4 Wasser Kugeln , 1 sbirolido (oder so ) und ne menge Fish Bait !

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache aber der Teich ist bekannt für die Mengen an Lachs forellen und co !

Kann mir einer ein paar Tipps geben zum thema Hacken usw?

Achja bei meiner teursten Angel sind 3 Ringe "Ab" sie rutschen hin und her ! ist die angel jetzt total kaputt?

Danke im Vorraus !

Gruß , Optik !

p.s was versteht ihr hier in dem Forum unter "Puff" ??


----------



## acker_666 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Erstmal ein Hallo hier im AB und viel Spass.

Du sagst, du hast dir alles selbst beigebracht!
Frage hast du eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt ?


----------



## Laserbeak (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

So, das ist wieder so ein Thread.
Ich gehe mir schnell ein Bier holen, möchte jemand Chips ??


----------



## acker_666 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Jo. 
Bin dabei.


----------



## Gralf (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Unter Puff versteht man einen Teich, wo man für Geld Forellen angelt, die ein Betreiber da rein setzt. 

Und die Frage an dich: Angelst du am Puff? 

Puffangelmethoden sind etwas anders wie normales Angeln.

Petri


----------



## Gralf (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Laserbeak schrieb:


> So, das ist wieder so ein Thread.
> Ich gehe mir schnell ein Bier holen, möchte jemand Chips ??



Der hört sich doch ganz normal an?|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Erstmal Herzlich Wilkommen hier im Ab

"Achja bei meiner teursten Angel sind 3 Ringe "Ab" sie rutschen hin und her ! ist die angel jetzt total kaputt?"
Die Ringe müsstest du eigentlich mit Kleber wieder fixieren können. Achte aber darauf das du sie nicht versetzt zu den anderen befestigst.

"p.s was versteht ihr hier in dem Forum unter "Puff" ?"

Unter Puff versteht man einen Forellensee, wo man nach Rutenanzahl oder Kilogramm bezahlen muss. 


Mit Tipps für Montagen oder so kann ich nicht dienen da ich nicht so auf Forellen angel. 
|wavey:


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

" Achte aber darauf das du sie nicht versetzt zu den anderen befestigst."

dürfte bei ner telerute eigentlich egal sein.

gruß anronio


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

@ optik 

bevor du die ringe wieder anklebst die alten klebereste schön vorsichtig entfernen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



antonio schrieb:


> dürfte bei ner telerute eigentlich egal sein.
> 
> gruß anronio


 
Ich mein es so das der eine Ring oben ist und der andere unten ist.


----------



## Gralf (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



antonio schrieb:


> " Achte aber darauf das du sie nicht versetzt zu den anderen befestigst."
> 
> dürfte bei ner telerute eigentlich egal sein.
> 
> gruß anronio



Ganz schön auf Draht, der antonio.|bigeyes

Aber an einer Rute gehen nicht einfach so die Ringe ab? 

Sind die Keramikeinlagen in den Metallringen lose?


----------



## acker_666 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Gralf schrieb:


> Aber an einer Rute gehen nicht einfach so die Ringe ab?


Bei Teleruten und *entsprechender Behandlung* |smash:, kein Thema. |supergri


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

"Aber an einer Rute gehen nicht einfach so die Ringe ab?"

einfach so nicht aber bei unsachgemäßer handhabung schon.
beim auseinanderschieben oder zusammenschieben an den ringen angefaßt und gedreht usw. ,da soll sich schon mal ein ring gelöst haben.
dann soll es ja auch noch ruten geben wo die verarbeitung nicht so ist wie sie sein sollte.

gruß antonio


----------



## Walstipper (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Laserbeak schrieb:


> So, das ist wieder so ein Thread.
> Ich gehe mir schnell ein Bier holen, möchte jemand Chips ??


 

Du meinst es artet deswegen aus: 
"Du sagst, du hast dir alles selbst beigebracht!
Frage hast du eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt ?" :q?


----------



## Laserbeak (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Jepp, genau deswegen.
Aber das kommt vielleicht noch (zurücklehn...)


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Entweder helfend zum Thread beitragen oder einfach mal ´nen Gang zurückschalten...

aber hier noch von diverser Seite zu versuchen mit blöden Bemerkungen den Thread in eine Richtung zu drücken das es unbedingt wieder Zoff gibt...

Wie kann man sich so im Junganglerforum benehmen!
Ganz schön schäbig #d


----------



## Laserbeak (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Das sollte nicht falsch verstanden werden. Wenn mein Post als Provokation verstanden wurde, so möchte ich bemerken, dass er so nicht beabsichtigt war.
Man möge zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass ich keine abfällige Bemerkung o.ä. geleistet habe.
Aber wie dem auch sei:
Ich klinke mich aus.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich falsch verstanden wurde, sorry, so war das nicht gemeint.
(Bier einpack, und woanders weiterles......)


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

WoW vielen dank für die aureihenden tipps also ich fang mal an :

Ja ich Angel in einem Puff , bezahle 8 € für 2k einsatzu lachs forellen und 2 ruten von 18-23 uhr !

Die Ringe hab ich grade geklebt vielen dank für den Tipp !

Nein ich habe NOCH keinen Angelschein !

So mich intressiert eigentlich am meisten warum ich erst so wenig gefangen hab ! Leute die neben mir sitzen oder gegenüber holen echt massig raus , irgendwas muss ich falsch machen , jetzt bei der Hitze hab ich ca  ca 2.5 m vorfach !

Alles hab ich mir nicht selber beigebracht hab viel abgeguckt !

Danke nochmal für die hilfe , wer noch nützliche Tipps hat immer her damit :vik: !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen , Optik210


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Achja und noch was , hab das mit dem Angelschein nicht ganz verstanden ist das immer besser wenn man den hat? die seen die ich kenne die wollen alle gar keinen haben aber was lernt man da den alles so , beim angel schein?

Wollte den sowieso bald machen !


Achja Kritik ist wilkommen  muss noch viel lernen denke ich


----------



## Laserbeak (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Der Fischereischein ist Grundvoraussetzung, um an z.B. einem Vereinsse zu fischen.
Mit dem Fischereischein und dem Erlaubnisschein des Vereins kannst Du an den Seen Deines Vereins fischen.
Der Fischereischein ist der Nachweis der Grundkenntnisse des Angelns. Das ist genau wie der Führerschein. Den brauchst Du, um fahren zu dürfen.

Auf diesem Lehrgang lernst Du eine Menge über das Fischen, die Fischbiologie, die verschiedenen Angeltechniken und die Gestzgebung.

ALles klar ??


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Optik210 schrieb:


> Achja und noch was , hab das mit dem Angelschein nicht ganz verstanden ist das immer besser wenn man den hat? die seen die ich kenne die wollen alle gar keinen haben aber was lernt man da den alles so , beim angel schein?
> 
> Wollte den sowieso bald machen !
> 
> ...



es ist nicht besser wenn du den hast, sondern vorgeschrieben, daß du einen haben mußt,sogar am forellenpuff.
nur viele anlagenbetreiber lassen auch ohne fischereischein angeln,was nicht legal ist.guck mal in das fischereigesetz deines bundeslandes da dürfte alles drinstehen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo , Antonio  

Ja das wusste ich das der Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist , ich geh in der regel nur am Puff angeln , und dort wurden bisjetzt noch kein angelschein erfragt|evil: !

Ich werde aufjedenfall sobald ich Urlaub hab damit anfangen !

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen , wo man sich melden muss oder wann der in der regel statt findet in der Woche hab ich kaum zeit , nur am Wochenende !

Gruß , Optik


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo , hab grad noch ein paar sachen hier gelesen die mich stutzig machen einmal zum thema vorfach !

Ich hab immer gedacht vorfach ist die länge vom hacken bis zum stopper  ? Dan müsste laut meinen Hacken die ich verwende das vorfach alle nur 60cm sein #q liegt das vielleicht daran das ich kaum was fange ?

Achja ich verwende meistens beim schleppen ein sbirolidu (oder so |uhoh der wiegt 9g , und soll laut verkäüfer nicht für die fische wahrnehmbar sein , stimmt das?


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

wenn du mit sbirolino angelst,brauchst du ein vorfach von mindestens 1,5m!
ein vorfach ist ein stück schnur,welche an einem haken gebunden ist und an der anderen seite eine schlaufe hat.mit dieser schlaufe klingst du das vorfach in den karabinerwirbel.
beim sbirolino-angeln brauchst du einen sogenannten dreifachwirbel
mfg andy


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo , Andy !

Das war sehr hilfreich danke , aber bei uns gibts nur ein Angelshop der mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen ist , bei dem sind die Hacken alle nur mit einem vorfach von 60 cm |bigeyes !

Und die dreifach wirbel hab ich , und benutz ich auch !

Achja nochwas muss ich bei sbirolido angeln Blei oder ein Stopper an der schnur machen?

Vielen Dank 

Grußß , Optik


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

dann musst du dir eben selbst ein 2m vorfach knüpfen.
ja,stopper muss sein,um den knoten zu schützen,da der sbirolino schon mit einer grossen wucht auf den knoten knallt
mfg Andy


----------



## Nailuj (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hi 
Also zum Forellen Angeln würd ich dir empfehlen wenn du Spinnfischen willst einen 6Gramm Spinner in Regenbogenforellen design. Du kannst aber auch einen KöFi drannmachen und einen Drilling. http://terranova.de/planet/planet-angeln/ Das kann dir bestimmt Helfen da gibts ein Video das nennt sich Vergleichsangeln am Forellenteich is ziehmlich interessant.

Petri Heil!


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

geiler link!


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Optik210 schrieb:


> Hallo , Antonio
> 
> Ja das wusste ich das der Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist , ich geh in der regel nur am Puff angeln , und dort wurden bisjetzt noch kein angelschein erfragt|evil: !
> 
> ...



frag mal bei dir auf der gemeinde oder rathaus oder fischereibehörde.
viele puffbesitzer fragen nicht danach, weilsie nur die kohle sehen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo !

Hab grad die anmeldung für die fischerei-prüfung ausgefüllt hat 40 € gekosted ,am 14.9 gehts los !

Dan habe ich mir noch ein paar zubehör sachen gekauft 

1x spriolino 10g
2x hacken hook size : 10 line size: 0.18 line lenght : 150cm
und noch mal 2 packete hacken wo drauf steht vorfachhaken mit 1.20 m vorfach !

Achja und 3 fache wirbel , ich hab grade zwar echt keine Ahnung wie man die montiert |uhoh: !


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

am besten geht es mit einem sbirolino-einfädler,aber den hast du sicherlich nicht,oder?
wenn nicht,klappt es auch,wenn du die schnur durchschiebst,ist nur kniffliger
die haken sind in ordnung!
ist der sbiro sinkend oder schwimmend?
glückwunsch zur anmeldung,ist die richtige entscheidung!


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Achja , das video ist echt klasse :m Danke!


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

ich bin nur nicht einverstanden mit der art,wie er den teig knetet,die form des teiges ist nicht gut!
moment,ich kuck mal nach einer guten anleitung


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

http://www.forellensee-angeln.de/teigformen.php
http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=104&Itemid=267


----------



## Optik210 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo Exo !

Ja , ich denke auch das es eine gute entscheidung war , vorallem will ich sobald ich den schein hab in einem angelverein gehen der in unserer nähe ist die haben ein riesen großen see , wo die natur & co auch vieeel schöner ist !

Mein sbirolido wiegt 10g und ich bin mir nicht sicher es ist ein sinkender ! woran erkenn ich das den???

Achja die 60 Fischarten die man auswengi lernen muss #6 kann ich bereits alle , also dürfte das doch gar kein so großes problem mehr sein die zu bestehen oder ?

Vielen Dank nochmals für die echt Prima Hilfe von euch !

Liebe grüße , Optik


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

in einem eimer mit wasser kannst du testen,ob dein sbiro schwimmt oder nicht.
ich wünsche dir auf jeden fall viel erfolg bei der prüfung,viel spass beim angeln und stets petri heil!
mfg Andy


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Optik210 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Hab grad die anmeldung für die fischerei-prüfung ausgefüllt hat 40 € gekosted ,am 14.9 gehts los !
> 
> ...



Schönes Ding, mach das mal #6

Da lernt man neue Leute kennen, neue Ideen und Möglichkeiten.
Ich drück die Daumen, dass es auch klappt.
Wird schon.|wavey: 

Gernot #h


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Optik210 schrieb:


> Hallo Exo !
> Mein sbirolido wiegt 10g und ich bin mir nicht sicher es ist ein sinkender ! woran erkenn ich das den???



Hi,
mit dem Wassereimer ist natürlich die schnellste Lösung um zu gucken, ob er schwimmt oder nicht.

Allerdings müsste das auch auf dem Sbirolino draufstehen. "floating" ist schwimmend, kurz glaub ich einfach nur "fl" ; "sinking" ist sinkend, kurz glaub ich "s" (da bin ich mir aber grade nich so sicher)
"ls" ist langsam sinkend, dann müsste schnellsinkend "fs" sein, wobei das eher geraten ist, da ich keinen schnell sinkenden besitze (müsste aber eigentlich hinkommen, da diese Aufdrucke meistens ja englische Abkürzungen sind, also "fast sinking", aber wie gesagt, bin ich mir nicht sicher.)

Gruß & Petri Heil

Ach, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung die Prüfung zu machen und dich nach nem Angelverein umzugucken, es gibt wirklich kein schöneres Hobby.|supergri


----------



## Optik210 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo !

Vielen Dank , ich hoffe das ich noch einiges lerne #6

Auf dem sbirolido steht ls also low sinking ? 

Wer logisch wegen den 10g !?
Ich geh Morgen (Sonntag) Nachtangeln auf Forelle und Aal , bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wie tief ich gehen soll , und ob ich bei sbirolido vor dem wirbel nur eine stopper kugel dran machen soll oder ein kompletten stopper ?!

Wer echt super wnen ihr da ein rat hätted !

Vielen Dank nochmal !

Gruß , Optik


----------



## ronram (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *



Optik210 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Vielen Dank , ich hoffe das ich noch einiges lerne #6
> 
> ...



Ersteinmal Petri Heil für morgen ;-)
Ich würde dir raten, setz vor den Wirbel (also zwischen Wirbel und Sbirolino) einen Gummistopper oder eine Gummiperle, die schützen den Knoten ganz gut, wobei eine Plastikperle müsste es auch tun.
Wie tief du gehen musst, musst du vor Ort entscheiden.
Es kommt auf verschiedene Dinge, wie die Tiefe des Gewässers, das Wetter und das Verhalten des Fisches drauf an.
Wenn die Sonne stark scheint können z.B. stellen im Schatten ganz vielversprechend sein.


----------



## esox82 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

auf den sbiros stehen normalerweise auch 2 gewichtsangaben.
das eine ist das gewicht,also wenn da 10gr draufstehen,wirfst du es auch genau so weit,wie eine 10gr pose,und das andere,ist das gewicht unter wasser,zb 6gr oder 4gr,da es ja ein langsam sinkendes modell zu sein scheint.
die tiefe kannst du variieren,indem du ein bleischrot auf das vorfach schaltest,oder ne styropor-kugel
wie war denn die fangausbeute in der nacht?


----------



## Optik210 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo !

Also eigentlich hatte ich nur vor von 18-23 uhr zu angeln !

Ich hab gestern insgesammt : 3 lachsforellen , 1 forelle ,4 rotaugen und 2 Aale gefangen  |bla: :vik:!

Also hab ich bis 6 uhr morgens verlängert !

Echt der Hammer , ich denke das ich die ganze zeit ein viel zu kurzes vorfach hatte !

Achja Alle Forellen hab ich Mit Pose gefangen 4g Schwimmer ca 2m vorfach und als köder 2 maden und Eine Bienen Made , hat super geklappt !

Wetter hat auch super mit gespielt #6 !

Vielen Dank nochmal für die 1A Hilfe  !
Wer super wenn jemand noch ein Link hätte wo man besser erklärt kriegt wie man Maden am Hacken befestigt , bei mir platzen die sehr oft  !

Liebe Grüße , Optik


----------



## esox82 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

na ein dickes petri dazu!#6
nix auf sbiro??????
die maden musst du am dickeren ende leicht durchpieksen,die haben dort eine kleine,verdickte haut,wo der haken super hält und die maden schön zappeln
mfg Andy


----------



## Optik210 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Hallo !

Doch doch die Aale hab ich beide mit Sbiro gefangen , aber mit einem Schnell sinkenden !

Meinst du das ende bei dem maden wo die 2 augen sind ?

Gruß , Optik#h


----------



## Laserbeak (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Aale mit Sbiro ??
Wie hast Du das denn gemacht ??

Zu den Maden:
Die haben ein dickes Ende. Nimm einen dünndrähtigen Haken und piekse an diesem Ende vorsichtig hinein.

By the way.... das sind keine Augen. Sonst hätten die Maden Augen am Hinterteil...


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

@Laserbeak: Er hat den Sbiro wohl wie ein Grundblei, also "passiv gefischt", eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt, weil der Köder langsam und verführerisch absinkt, evtl. sogar von Unterströmungen im Gewässer unbemerkterweise an vielversprechendere Stelle getrieben wird, was mit einem Grundblei nicht möglich wäre. Beim Sbiro könnte das aber wegen "seiner Leichtigkeit unter Wasser" der Fall sein! Funktioniert auch beim Angeln im fluss, wenn auf Grund nix läuft, ersetze ich das Grundblei auch mal durch nen Sbirolino, um evtl. dann noch n paar Exemplare im Mittelwasser oder n gutes Stück über Grund an den Haken zu bekommen!


----------



## Laserbeak (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Und schon wieder etwas gelernt  !!

Danke Dir !#6


----------



## Optik210 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleine Hilfe Für Newbie *

Ja ich hab Teich am Hacken gemacht und es immer sinken lassen nach 1 min wieder ein wenig hoch geholt , so das der köder quasie hoch und runter ging :v!


Gruß , Optik


----------

